# Cube Acid



## Big Nick (21 Jun 2014)

I thinking of taking advantage of the cycle to work scheme to fund an n+1 purchase of a mtb so I can do some light trail riding.

I know nothing about what's good spec and what isn't when it comes to mtb's so was guided by the guy in the lbs who pointed me in the direction of a Cube Acid 27.5 who said it was very well kitted out for the money. More importantly for me it had a sexy matt black paint job!

Anyone in the know out there who can comment on whether this is a good bike at its price point (£799) as there's not many reviews on the web??


----------



## Cycleops (21 Jun 2014)

If you are only going to do "light" trail riding does that mean you won't be using it on the road or for commuting? I'm sure the acid would be fine, but if you are going to spend significant time on the road as well a hybrid would be a better choice. It will handle trails with no problem. You will find a MTB very heavy and slow on the road, especially with suspension forks which you really don't need, even on a trail.
Consider something like this perhaps: http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Specialized-Sirrus-Elite-Disc-2014-Hybrid-Sports-Bike_65845.htm Or if you like Cube: http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cube-SL-Road-2014-Hybrid-Sports-Bike_66665.htm


----------



## Big Nick (22 Jun 2014)

No I have a road bike for the road and also have a road biased hybrid for lazy rides out with the missus so the new bike will spend most of its time in the woods and on gravel tracks etc


----------



## Ganymede (22 Jun 2014)

If you already commute to work on a road bike, won't your company notice that your new bike has nothing to do with cycling to work...?


----------



## Big Nick (22 Jun 2014)

Ganymede said:


> If you already commute to work on a road bike, won't your company notice that your new bike has nothing to do with cycling to work...?


I don't cycle to work on my road bike?

Anyone got anything to say about my actual original question though !!


----------



## Cycleops (22 Jun 2014)

Seems there are a few reviews on the net that I could see. I wouldn't be happy with the poor frame welds myself.


----------



## Ganymede (22 Jun 2014)

Wevs. Thought there must be some sort of obligation to use the bike to commute if you get the tax break. I guess your company will tell you.


----------



## Cubist (22 Jun 2014)

They're a good bike from what I can see. The Gold 30 Air fork is a decent enough fork, the brakes are entry level hydraulic, but will serve well enough, Shimano brakes are excellent quality and cheap enough to upgrade to M615 Deore if you find you're outperforming the M395s. 

Drivetrain is exactly what you expect to see at this price point, and in time you could save a bit of heft by upgrading the chainset  to Deore or SLX, but again, Octalink is pretty bombproof. 

The frames are trekking/XC frames. Never mind the welds, the frame will eat bridleways and fire roads for breakfast, and will have a bit left in the tank for some more technical stuff, where only the geometry is likely to be a bit ponderous. 

Wheelset, well, Shimano cup and cone hubs will need some careful maintenance (don't go near them with a hose, let alone a pressure washer) but are free enough running. The rims are entry level stuff, but perfectly serviceable. If you get bitten by the bug, the first thing you'll update is wheels anyway.

Cube/Scape finishing kit is no frills, but nicer in my opinion than the sort of stuff other manufacturers fit. 

Oh, and the styling is marmite in the fancy colours. Matt black option is the deal breaker for me!


----------



## Big Nick (25 Jun 2014)

Cheers Cubist, just the feedback I was after


----------

